# bfp without implantation bleeding and sore boobs or any symptom at all?



## Ms11b

I am wondering if it is possible go get a bfp without IB and sore boobs. Cuz v not had sore boobs 4 about 3cycles nw and it usually does wen af is about to come. Bt these past cycles, I haven't had any symptoms, not even pimples!!!. M 7dpo today, aff is due Monday 12th.. M hoping to hear from u ladies who got ur bfps without any symptoms! Anyone?


----------



## xxLeighxx

Ms11b said:


> I am wondering if it is possible go get a bfp without IB and sore boobs. Cuz v not had sore boobs 4 about 3cycles nw and it usually does wen af is about to come. Bt these past cycles, I haven't had any symptoms, not even pimples!!!. M 7dpo today, aff is due Monday 12th.. M hoping to hear from u ladies who got ur bfps without any symptoms! Anyone?

Hey :) I can tell you now its defo possible! I have just got my bfp this morning and I am so shocked, I haven't had any symptoms other than a heavy feeling in my belly like when af is due! No ib, no sore boobs, nothing :) babydust xxxx


----------



## Beautifulbub

Hi Hun,
I am 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant! I too had no IB, still have no sore BBs, no sickness, all i had was the feeling period was going to come :/ thats all. so i agree with ccLeighxx it is definately possible as i am proof lol :) Good luck babe x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! I never had any implantation bleeding either.


----------



## Wantingno3

Absolutely possible! All my pregnancies have been different. This one I haven't had IB and no symptoms really!


----------



## Ms11b

Thank u so much ladies. Phew! Now I can relax and know m not totally weird!


----------



## rain31

absolutely possible. my 1st pregnancy had no IB , no ovulation pain, no spotting , no sore boobs etc, only AF like feelings .


----------



## Faith34

Hi ladies, yep I was exactally the same, I'm five weeks today and believe me the sore boobs are on there way !! There the only symptoms I've got apart from dizziness x good luck


----------



## Ms11b

rain31 said:


> absolutely possible. my 1st pregnancy had no IB , no ovulation pain, no spotting , no sore boobs etc, only AF like feelings .

Hey hon. How did u link ur countdown to pregnancy page on here? I mean ur signature .. Can seem to do it. Tnk u.:flower:


----------



## angel2010

I have never had implantation bleeding.


----------



## xxLeighxx

Beautifulbub said:


> Hi Hun,
> I am 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant! I too had no IB, still have no sore BBs, no sickness, all i had was the feeling period was going to come :/ thats all. so i agree with ccLeighxx it is definately possible as i am proof lol :) Good luck babe x

hey :) im 4weeks 4 days :) when did you find out? xx


----------



## Lilboogie

I had no implantation bleeding or cramps, boobs were LESS sore than they usually are before AF, no weird "creamy" CM, and no nausea. And my HCG levels are quite high! There is always hope :D


----------



## hope4cutie285

Wow this gives me hope..thanks ladies and congrats on bfp!!!!


----------



## Ms11b

Thanks lil boogie! 
It sure gives a lot of hopes to us girls not getting symptoms! Hopefully i'll be announcing my bfp soon! Thanks to you ladies who responded to my thread.


----------



## Beautifulbub

Xxleighxx I found out friday just gone and have been docs today. Got my 1st midwife app on Thursday this week lol xx lilboogie my docs didn't take blood they say they didnt do that so will speak to midwife on Thursday x


----------



## rain31

go to countdowntopregnancy , generate the ticker nd then copy paste the URL in sig box here. that's all :happydance:


----------



## Ms11b

Thanks Rain .. Got it ..


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats


----------

